# Merry christmas



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

hey gta members , just wanted to wish everyone on the forum and there families a wonderful and great christmas , thanks for everyone who has helped me thru my tank issues and offered there advice or know how 
MERRY CHRISTMAS to everyone and there familes 
cheers 
tom


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Merry Christmas!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Merry Christmas to everyone and their families!


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to one and all.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Merry Christmas and happy Holidays!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Happy holidays to everyone!

I hope everyone finished their shopping early! I just finished. My VISA card hasn't been worked like that since my last Reef equipment shopping spree!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all!

I just finished my shopping! and Chanel perfume is REALLY REALLY expensive!



*broke now*


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

A very Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Merry christmas to everyone and family


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Cheers all!


----------



## J-P (Feb 27, 2011)

yep yep... going to soon be time for me to take a nap then get up and make dinner 

I hope it turns out all right


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Merry Xmas and happy festivus to all.


----------

